# Teachers luncheon



## kadesma (Jun 24, 2005)

I've been asked to send a tray of dainty sandwiches for the teachers luncheon next wednesday..I plan to make my Suprise Sandwich and Asparagus rolls..They asked for 3 kind and I'm at a loss for number three...Anyone got a suggestion, I'm open to just about anything..And I'l share any or both of the ones  i'm making with you 
kadesma


----------



## jkath (Jun 25, 2005)

How about a nice chicken salad made with pecans and red grapes? 
And, to make them dainty, you can use regular wheat and white breads, and cut them with a flower shaped cookie cutter and have a tray of daisies. Or, you could quarter them into triangles, put 2 points together and have a tray of butterflies.

Perhaps you can use filo, cut into little squares and baked in a mini muffin pan, and then filled with a light sandwich filling.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks jkath,

 sounds like an idea I can work with  

kadesma


----------



## Dove (Jun 25, 2005)

jkath,
That sounds really good! You can sure come up with good ideas.
Dove

kadesma,
Be sure and let us know what you came up with.


----------



## Constance (Jun 25, 2005)

Braunsweiger with sliced olives and cream cheese on brown bread makes a tasty little morsel. Or you could make miniature puffs of choux pastry and fill them with chicken salad. I sometimes order "silver dollar rolls" from our local bakery... they are like tiny hamburger buns, and you can put on a dab of mayo, a bit of sliced ham or turkey, and a little piece of leaf lettuce, then stick in a toothpick with an olive on top.

Here's a recipe I found on the web just now:

Seafood Tea Sandwich Recipe

3/4 cup soft butter or cream cheese
1/4 cup finely chopped chives
20 slices bread of your choice
2 cups finely chopped crab, shrimp or lobster
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 teaspoon prepared horseradish (optional)
Salt and pepper to taste

Combine the butter and chives and spread the mixture onto 1 side of each slice of bread. Mix the remaining ingredients together in a small bowl, then evenly spread the mixture over 10 of the bread slices. Top with the other 10 slices, remove the crusts, and cut. Makes 40 quarters or 30 fingers.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 25, 2005)

how about smoked salmon on toast with thinly sliced cucumbers and herb cream cheese? 

or thin slices of beef tenderlion, dipped in ghee, on toast points?

or mish's recipe post for reuben bites?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> Braunsweiger with sliced olives and cream cheese on brown bread makes a tasty little morsel. Or you could make miniature puffs of choux pastry and fill them with chicken salad. I sometimes order "silver dollar rolls" from our local bakery... they are like tiny hamburger buns, and you can put on a dab of mayo, a bit of sliced ham or turkey, and a little piece of leaf lettuce, then stick in a toothpick with an olive on top.


Thank you Constance, Braunsweiger with the cream cheese and olives on brown bread sounds yummy..I'm leaning towrds that  
Thanks again,
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> jkath,
> That sounds really good! You can sure come up with good ideas.
> Dove
> 
> ...


Will let you know Marge 
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> how about smoked salmon on toast with thinly sliced cucumbers and herb cream cheese?
> 
> or thin slices of beef tenderlion, dipped in ghee, on toast points?
> 
> or mish's recipe post for reuben bites?


Thanks Bucky, I copied Mish's recipe and plan to make it for the family, I just might make it for wed. as well..Gee I might end up with a larger selection then they asked for 
kadesma


----------



## ironchef (Jun 25, 2005)

Prosciutto, Roma Tomato, and Mozarella with Basil or Arugula Pesto


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2005)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Prosciutto, Roma Tomato, and Mozarella with Basil or Arugula Pesto


Interesting, and right up my alley  Wonder how grilled cibatta with rosemary evoo on the bread then one of the pesto's,procuitto, romas  and the mozzarella..Sounds delicious..I've never tried to make arugala pesto, is it similar to the basil?  I love arugula on pannini's and use it often that way..Would love to try the pest.
thank you..
kadesma


----------



## Lugaru (Jun 25, 2005)

The sammich that Iron mentions is one of the ones we sold at Starbucks and was really good (only without the procuitto which can only make it better). We used cibatta and it came out REALLY nice.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2005)

Lugaru said:
			
		

> The sammich that Iron mentions is one of the ones we sold at Starbucks and was really good (only without the procuitto which can only make it better). We used cibatta and it came out REALLY nice.


Thanks Lu, I buy a cibatta every saturday and have to go back for another on Sunday  You'd think I'd get smart and just buy 2 at a time  Will give it a try.
kadesma


----------



## ironchef (Jun 26, 2005)

Basically just switch out the basil for the arugula in a basic pesto recipe. The arugula will give the pesto a slight peppery flavor, and actually give a more balanced tasting pesto, especially for those who don't like basil in large doses.


----------



## licia (Jun 26, 2005)

What about those mini ham and cheese sandwiches made with the 24 pk dinner rolls?  If you do a search for the "mini ham and cheese sandwiches" several versions come up.  I like the one with poppy seed, butter, thin sliced ham and swiss cheese. They can be made ahead and are wonderful for brunch, lunch, tea time, etc. - and super easy to do.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks licia, 

I'll go search   I've gotten some wonderful ideas here. Now I'll have the fun of making up some of them. and you can bet I'll make a few extra to try 
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 26, 2005)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Basically just switch out the basil for the arugula in a basic pesto recipe. The arugula will give the pesto a slight peppery flavor, and actually give a more balanced tasting pesto, especially for those who don't like basil in large doses.


Thanks ironchef..
I've decided on the arugala, I love that peppery taste and the sandwiches will be perfect this way. Thanks you. 
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 29, 2005)

Well here is what I'm taking to the luncheon tomorrow 
Asparagus rolls
Ironchefs, proscuitto, mozzerella, tomato and arugala pesto on focaccia, that has been opened into small squares and brushed with evoo...Thank you Ironshef, they taste fantastic! 
Constance suggested bursweiger on brown bread, I buttered it, put some cream cheese with some green olives blended in and a spinach leaf..Thanks Constance they are great, oh btw I had to use pumpernickle but it's good 
jkath suggested chicken, pecans, red grapes with some mayo, I used that and added a little celery and cucumber and put it into puff pastry shells I fancied up the top with some organic pansies from the grocer..Thank you jkath 
I also took smoked salmon, added dill a little sour cream and creme fraise, cracked black pepper chives and put this on top of a cucumber slice then onto some small party rye, stuck a little sprig of fresh dill on top. Thanks Bucky Then I completely lost my mind and made small cream puffs and stuffed them with a tuna salad, mayo, green onion, sweet pickles,celery..And I said 3 sandwiches...Oh boy...Plus now I'm so tired that I'm wide awake and rearin to go 
Thank you all..I appreciate your help...You are truely a great group to talk and share with. 
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 29, 2005)

Dang - I want to go to the luncheon!!!!!!!!!!!  Sounds like an awesome lunch!!!! Nice menu.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 29, 2005)

Come join us Elf 

Thanks for the kind words 
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 29, 2005)

Kind words nothin' - it's a kind gesture on your part!!!!!  ....and I hate I'm not a part of it!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 29, 2005)

Humm ..... sounds like Beverly Hills 90210!

I grew up in a poor rural Southern school in Georgia - our 3-sandwiches would have probably been cucumber and cream cheese, tuna, and PB&J on store bought white bread with the crust cut off - and sliced on the diagonal!  

Congrats kadesma - sounds like an awsome spread!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Michael,

I'm hoping it all goes well...These teachers work so hard and they are really dear..Least I can do.    Say, your sandwiches didn't sound shabby,    All we use to get were the cut off crusts  
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 29, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Kind words nothin' - it's a kind gesture on your part!!!!! ....and I hate I'm not a part of it!


I wish you could be part of it too..Between you me and the rest of this board, we'd knock em dead 
kadesma


----------



## ironchef (Jun 29, 2005)

Glad you liked it...let us know how everyone liked the food!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm home at last._  think we have a HIT on our hands...The only thing I brought home was the dirty platters,  lots of thank yous to share with YOU and a pleasant feeling about what we did...Everything went well,the food was so good and all had a nice time.  I had at least 6 people ask for recipes for our goodies  I'm so glad I asked for your help..I couldn't have done it without you. _
_kadesma_


----------

